# Guide to freestyle basics



## WarSpike (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys and girls, 

Recently I've posted a guide with some pointers for people looking to make a start in freestyle snowboarding. Its a rough guide from ollie to kicker. 


Snowboarding freestyle basics 

I hope it's useful to any of you


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

WarSpike said:


> Hey guys and girls,
> 
> Recently I've posted a guide with some pointers for people looking to make a start in freestyle snowboarding. Its a rough guide from ollie to kicker.
> 
> ...


Nice drawings 

Good read though :thumbsup:


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow this is great. My favourite part is the birds beside the massive kicker :laugh:

In all seriousness though..I really liked your article. It does an amazing job of explaining the things that I've been googling with no success for the past month. I'm sure it'll aid me with progression (attempt..) into freestyle this summer..


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice read. The pics are where it's at though.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Well written but I have a question - why on Squidoo?


----------



## WarSpike (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Glad you like the drawings, good to see all those hours with photoshop have paid off 

I chose Squidoo because I kept running into it when trying to find guides and stuff I wanted to know more about on google. Then when I looked on the site I found it had its very own search engine and just browsing on it I found lots of stuff I found interesting. That was a few years ago and I vowed if I ever made a guide or anything that could be remotely interesting to anyone I'd put it up there.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice Article!  Keep it up


----------

